# Some People left their dogs to die in Harvey



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2017)

> Despite Texan officials repeatedly warning people about leaving their pets and livestock behind, one dog was spotted holding onto a road barrier while a river of rain threatened to carry it away, while others have been seen chained up to trees and telephone poles in areas that have seen as much as 10 inches of rainfall in just 24 hours.



















Some People Left Their Dogs Tied Up To Die In The Flood And It Will Break Your Heart


----------



## featherlite (Aug 28, 2017)

I couldnt even click on the link.  Omg that's the saddest thing.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2017)

featherlite said:


> I couldnt even click on the link.  Omg that's the saddest thing.



Some people are so awful. I can't understand it. Why even have a pet if you aren't going to take care of it?


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm sure some of the owners are just disgusting individuals, and I have no intention of cutting them any slack, but to be fair, I believe some shelters don't allow pets. It had to be hard for some to save their family, but have to leave their pet behind. Chaining them where flooding was expected is pretty disgusting though.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 28, 2017)

I would save the animals and let the people drown.

All shelters now must take pets by law.  The law was passed after Katrina when over 100,000 animals died.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 28, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I would save the animals and let the people drown.
> 
> All shelters now must take pets by law.  The law was passed after Katrina when over 100,000 animals died.



I didn't know that.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> I'm sure some of the owners are just disgusting individuals, and I have no intention of cutting them any slack, but to be fair, I believe some shelters don't allow pets. It had to be hard for some to save their family, but have to leave their pet behind. Chaining them where flooding was expected is pretty disgusting though.



Yeah but keeping the dog chained to a tree, WTF? It makes me so sick and upset.


----------



## skye (Aug 28, 2017)

I didn't click on the link either. It's too much.

There is a special place in Hell for the owners of those pets  who treat them like that.

May they burn for an Eternity.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 28, 2017)

drifter said:


> > Despite Texan officials repeatedly warning people about leaving their pets and livestock behind, one dog was spotted holding onto a road barrier while a river of rain threatened to carry it away, while others have been seen chained up to trees and telephone poles in areas that have seen as much as 10 inches of rainfall in just 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But then you'll be eating meat tonight, right? Yeah, poor dogs left to die, fuck the pigs and cows, they're food..... go figure.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Aug 28, 2017)

I would die before leaving my dog and two cats!


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2017)

skye said:


> I didn't click on the link either. It's too much.
> 
> There is a special place in Hell for the owners of those pets  who treat them like that.
> 
> May they burn for an Eternity.



Those kinds of people should never have pets ever.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > > Despite Texan officials repeatedly warning people about leaving their pets and livestock behind, one dog was spotted holding onto a road barrier while a river of rain threatened to carry it away, while others have been seen chained up to trees and telephone poles in areas that have seen as much as 10 inches of rainfall in just 24 hours.
> ...



I mostly don't eat meat anymore.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > > Despite Texan officials repeatedly warning people about leaving their pets and livestock behind, one dog was spotted holding onto a road barrier while a river of rain threatened to carry it away, while others have been seen chained up to trees and telephone poles in areas that have seen as much as 10 inches of rainfall in just 24 hours.
> ...



They should never have dogs if they aren't going to properly care for them, this the law.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 28, 2017)

drifter said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Mostly? Well, a lot of people do, and they'll be sympathetic about dogs, but won't give a damn about other creatures who died.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 28, 2017)

drifter said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Well, I would agree, however not because it's the law, but because it's the right thing to do. However people don't think what the right thing to do is when they think about other animals.


----------



## skye (Aug 28, 2017)

This is the photo the Drudge Report has in its front page 


Bless  them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## featherlite (Aug 28, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I'd want to save farm animals.
In an emergency situation ...sometimes saving everything isn't possible.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 28, 2017)

featherlite said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Oh, isn't possible or we don't give a fuck?


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Please don't troll my thread and don't change my topic.

Seriously, I am against farm factories and cruelty to animals.  If I had a domesticated cow I wouldn't leave it to die cruelly and inhumane. 

 Stay on my topic which is about owners leaving their dog tied a tree and leaving town when the hurricane hits.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 28, 2017)

skye said:


> I didn't click on the link either. It's too much.
> 
> There is a special place in Hell for the owners of those pets  who treat them like that.
> 
> May they burn for an Eternity.


I'd be happy to send them on their way.


----------



## featherlite (Aug 28, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...





  It depends on the emergency and how quickly it could escalate to your own death. Most people have some kind of plan when they have livestock...at least ones Ive known.
"don't give a fuck"  wouldn't be in the plan.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 28, 2017)

featherlite said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > featherlite said:
> ...



No, but how many people do you think give a damn about livestock? One person dies, tragedy, five dogs die, half tragedy. 100,000 cows dies, who cares? 

That's the mentality going on right now, don't you agree?


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 28, 2017)

I'm the sort of asshole who will assert "Animals do not have rights, they have recipes".

I do hate the sorts of people who abandon "pets" in that fashion. I'm sure some of them have reasons why they can't take their pets with them, but keeping them tied up to a fucking tree in a flood? That's something a sociopath does.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Can you start a thread with a topic about it?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 28, 2017)

drifter said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > featherlite said:
> ...



Well this thread is about people being shocked at dogs being left to die in a hurricane, right? And I'm talking about people's attitudes to animals, which is what this thread is about, right?


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I'm just asking if you would stick to my topic. I guess your answer is no.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 28, 2017)

featherlite said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




 Here ya go........
Of course someone will be eating em in short order but they were rescued.



WATCH: Texas Police Move Cattle to ‘Higher Ground’ Following Hurricane Harvey


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 28, 2017)

drifter said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I'm tell you that your topic isn't just what you want the topic to be about. The reason you come on here is to get other people's views on things.

It's my view that this topic is about how people feel about animals. How people feel about dogs and other animals and whether it's okay to leave them to die or not.

How are you going to discuss whether it's okay to leave dogs tied to a post in a hurricane or not if you REFUSE to talk about humans's attitudes towards animals? Beats me.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Here, as usual you come to minimize what happens as for the terrorist attacks drifter speaks of the abandoned dogs no other thing you do not know how to read a title anymore ?
People who leave their dogs attached to a pole should die trying to escape themselves. That is what I personally wish them.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 29, 2017)

donate to local humanes......they are going to need the cash or better adopt when the homeless animals begin to be send to other areas


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 29, 2017)

Dalia said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



But you wouldn't wish death on them for sitting down to a steak though. Why not?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 29, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > > Despite Texan officials repeatedly warning people about leaving their pets and livestock behind, one dog was spotted holding onto a road barrier while a river of rain threatened to carry it away, while others have been seen chained up to trees and telephone poles in areas that have seen as much as 10 inches of rainfall in just 24 hours.
> ...


So you can't see the difference between letting an animal drown and the quick humane dispatch of an animal for food?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 29, 2017)

I agree it is sad to see these animals in dire straights but it's a hurricane that covers a number of states, you can't expect human beings to be perfect when many of them are stuck or dying themselves.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 29, 2017)

What if those people didnt have the means to take care of them in their travels? What if they couldnt take pets where they were going? What if they didnt have time?
Lots of possibilities. Not sure its fair to judge. This is a HUGE disaster.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 29, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> What if those people didnt have the means to take care of them in their travels? What if they couldnt take pets where they were going? What if they didnt have time?
> Lots of possibilities. Not sure its fair to judge. This is a HUGE disaster.



It is certainly fair to judge.

Millions of people have dogs and neglect them even when there isn't a hurricane coming.  These people probably were already neglecting their animals


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 29, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > What if those people didnt have the means to take care of them in their travels? What if they couldnt take pets where they were going? What if they didnt have time?
> ...


well, yes, i understand that. But this is a particular event. Some people dont look at animals like family like some do. I cant necessarily hold that against them. 
I doubt everyone took their cattle, horses, goats etc too.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 29, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...





There is no such thing as "quick" death for the animals people eat.

drifter, thank you posting this. In news footage, I saw a lot of people struggling to carry their dogs but damn - tying them so they have no chance of escaping drowning?

frigidweirdo is absolutely correct in his posts about this and pets v. livestock are not two different issues.  I agree that people love and care about some animals but blithely turn their backs on the unspeakable suffering of "food animals" and those used in medical experimentation.

Drifter, I can understand you're not wanting your thread to be hijacked but please - try to see that all animals are suffering and are deserving of our concern and our help.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 29, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Of course there is a such thing as a quick death.  What we do to dispatch animals for food is far less cruel than them being killed by predatory animals

I have dispatched chickens for food and it took about 1 second to behead them tell me a chicken being killed by a cat or weasel is faster


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 29, 2017)

BTW, HSUS, PETA and other animal rights orgs are in Houston, rescuing those animals they can. 

It's the cats that are in the most peril. We've talked a lot about how we would protect our cats in case of a tornado.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## OldLady (Aug 29, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> I'm sure some of the owners are just disgusting individuals, and I have no intention of cutting them any slack, but to be fair, I believe some shelters don't allow pets. It had to be hard for some to save their family, but have to leave their pet behind. Chaining them where flooding was expected is pretty disgusting though.


MOST shelters don't accept pets, or motels or a lot of relatives you might go bunk with.  However, leaving them tied and unattended should be criminal.  Hope the SPCA is out there letting them loose, at least, and taking down addresses.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 29, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



So can I post pictures of cows and other animals in your "dog" lovers thread? I mean why not include "all" animals in 

appreciation ?

It's bullshit to change the topic. I out of here.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 29, 2017)

OldLady said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure some of the owners are just disgusting individuals, and I have no intention of cutting them any slack, but to be fair, I believe some shelters don't allow pets. It had to be hard for some to save their family, but have to leave their pet behind. Chaining them where flooding was expected is pretty disgusting though.
> ...


I didnt understand why they would tie them up. Of course, i wasnt in that position either. But it still blows the mind..


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 29, 2017)

drifter said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




I'm sorry you feel that way. 

All animals are at risk in this horrible tragedy.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 29, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I would save the animals and let the people drown.
> 
> All shelters now must take pets by law.  The law was passed after Katrina when over 100,000 animals died.




Tipsycatlover 

Anyone know if this is true?
-----

Saving Pets Is Paramount for Many Fleeing Tropical Storm Harvey

As Harvey menaces, HSUS team readies for pet evacuations, rescue · A Humane Nation

Here's How You Can Help People Affected By Harvey

https://www.usnews.com/news/top-new...vey-threatens-thousands-of-pets-and-livestock


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Aug 29, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




Skull Pilot I didn't see this before but you killing a chicken is not at all like factory farming methods. As for predator animals killing prey animals, again - absolutely nothing in common, AND humans have choices that non-human animals do not. 

Back to animal rescues and the reason I came back to this thread -

Has anyone seen the rescue of the deer? 

The footage I saw showed a boat with a cage on the bow end and woman sitting near the stern. A deer was curled up at her feet. The deer had some sort of laceration or wound on his flank but that's all I saw.


----------



## skye (Aug 29, 2017)

May   GOD  Bless all those who have a heart.

Naomi Coto carries Simba as she evacuates her home after the Houston area was inundated with flooding from Hurricane Harvey


----------



## skye (Aug 29, 2017)

(((    )))


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2017)

skye said:


> May   GOD  Bless all those who have a heart.
> 
> Naomi Coto carries Simba as she evacuates her home after the Houston area was inundated with flooding from Hurricane Harvey


God bless this woman she has a heart that how everyone should act.


----------



## skye (Aug 29, 2017)

((    )))


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 29, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Because they're stupid street people. They don't have sufficient wits to care for themselves, let alone dependent creatures. 

They tie their animals up and leave, meaning to come back, but then that doesn't happen. 

Because they're ignorant, foolish, mentally ill, retarded, often illegal, street people.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


When I was a teenager I lived in an apartment and there was a fire and all the cats got frightened and fled. My cat Gazou was with me when the fire caught I saw that he was afraid. The fire was at my back door so I took my cat in my arms and I left by the front door but he scratched me I was bleeding because he was scared but I held him in my arms of everything in my powers


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2017)

This young man and his father are doing an absolutely selfless act and saving lives.  We’re praying for them and all of those affected by Hurricane Harvey.

Hurricane Harvey Horse Rescue – Mama’s Please Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys!


----------



## featherlite (Aug 29, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> What if those people didnt have the means to take care of them in their travels? What if they couldnt take pets where they were going? What if they didnt have time?
> Lots of possibilities. Not sure its fair to judge. This is a HUGE disaster.



True, in an emergency you cant plan for everything. Were talking about blatantly leaving a living thing behind
If a flood ever hits my area, my car will be very full of chirping, meowing barking  ....because it would be my first thought. And most others first thought also.  ie. Loved ones


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 29, 2017)

featherlite said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > What if those people didnt have the means to take care of them in their travels? What if they couldnt take pets where they were going? What if they didnt have time?
> ...


Street people and mentally ill antifa don't have their own vehicles. They are bussed everywhere they need to be, and the dems apparently hate animals. They'll pay for booze, for treatment, they'll pipe methadone to their *protestors*...but screw the animals, their insurance doesn't cover that particular liability.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 29, 2017)

skye said:


> May   GOD  Bless all those who have a heart.
> 
> Naomi Coto carries Simba as she evacuates her home after the Houston area was inundated with flooding from Hurricane Harvey


There's something wrong with that dogs sack...


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 29, 2017)

Vastator said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > May   GOD  Bless all those who have a heart.
> ...


That's his foot lolol


----------



## skye (Aug 30, 2017)

Harvey, a cat rescued Tuesday from flood waters in Discovery Park, appears wary, but warm and dry Wednesday at the Front Street Animal Shelter.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 25, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> I'm sure some of the owners are just disgusting individuals, and I have no intention of cutting them any slack, but to be fair, I believe some shelters don't allow pets. It had to be hard for some to save their family, but have to leave their pet behind. Chaining them where flooding was expected is pretty disgusting though.



You got that right.

Where I do, my dogs go. End of story.


----------

